# Irish Invite



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

i read a thread yesterday inviting people to a festival/meet in N I in july, stupidly didn't note the thread when i did my new posts search normally i just post something innocous & it sits nicely in my box ,
i have searched ireland touring invites and rallys without success , this would fit in with our plans providing the visit from a niece in singapore doesn't clash, 
the invite was for about £500 quid including the ferry & 12 days at the festival would either start or finish our intended tour with this,


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

rugbyken said:


> i read a thread yesterday inviting people to a festival/meet in N I in july, stupidly didn't note the thread when i did my new posts search normally i just post something innocous & it sits nicely in my box ,
> i have searched ireland touring invites and rallys without success , this would fit in with our plans providing the visit from a niece in singapore doesn't clash,
> the invite was for about £500 quid including the ferry & 12 days at the festival would either start or finish our intended tour with this,


This one?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-123836-festival.html+northern+ireland


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

hezbez is the o/p i believe,she is the scotland rally co-ordinator


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

thanks folks just what i needed, even remembered the Hezbez connection could have searched by that i'm getting dumber


----------

